# The TTOC needs a new home!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.
Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.ttoc.co.uk Port 80

Therefore unable to check membership details to find out *where my bloody mag is!*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

We are indeed experiencing technical problems ATM 

As in - we've paid for the extra bandwidth (things have been a tad busy recently, can't think why!) - but the bandwidth is not yet forthcoming.... 

Please bear with us 

I know I'm often posting at this time of night, but I was planning on getting to bed early! 
Instead I'm trying to chase things down.... :?

Many apols 

PS - I wasn't involved in the final session, but I'm sure one of the guys who actually did the envelope stuffing will be along in a while


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

*NORMAL SERVICE HAS NOW BEEN RESUMED!*


----------

